# Candlewood Suites Times Square South vs. Manhattan Club?



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2009)

RCI pulled these for me as a possible exchange.  Which is better?  I've never been to NYC, but would enjoy seeing the main sites.  I find lots of info on The Manhattan Club, but nothing on Candlewood.  (I guess it's brand new?)  Anyone have opinions to share?

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dave,

Did you check www.tripadvisor.com ?


Richard


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2009)

If given a choice, I'd take Manhattan Club, even with the extra daily fee. (Been to MC, not to Candlewood Suites - but I believe MC is better just for location, and edge of luxury.)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, Richard.  I did check them out earlier today.  But I tend to take Tripadvisor's review pages with a huge grain of salt.  Some people rave, others rant, often over the littlest things.  And it often seems to me that those with the biggest axe to grind are the most critical.

I trust Tuggers to tell me the unvarnished truth.  I can give up a lot to be in the heart of NYC, but given two places I've never been, which is the "right" one to choose?  Candlewood is closer to Times Square, but it's still basically a hotel, as I understand it.  Manahattan Club is closer to Central Park, and has a lengthy history of providing a quality place to stay.  Which one to choose, given the option?  Does newer equal better, or does tried-and-true make more sense?

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Dec 12, 2009)

Dave, there's no right or wrong here - as a brand-new RCI offering I doubt you'll find anyone who has stayed at both yet - both are places to sleep and unwind, and any trade into NYC is a good one. MC is closer to Carnegie Deli, where I could eat every day ... but lots of places are within walking distance of both, including Times Square. You can cover 20 blocks walking north-south in a jiffy. MC area is more upscale, if that matters to you, whereas Candlewood Suites area seems less so - maybe safer for women out late at night, but that's my issue, not yours - that's what I meant by better location. 

FWIW, my pre-June-tiger traders can't even see MC now (and I'd been waiting out the 1-in-4 rule), whereas they can see Candlewood Suites. So Candlewood units will get swiped up even faster than MC.


----------



## geoand (Dec 12, 2009)

It is a leisurely 15 minute stroll to Times Square from the Manhattan Club.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Dec 13, 2009)

*MC vs Candlewood*

Well, here I am, the one who has stayed at both.

There is absolutely no comparison! MC has it way over Candlewood. 

We are owners at the MC so one might consider us a bit biased but I would never choose Candlewood if I could get a trade into the MC. We go to NY often and once we've used our MC weeks, we look for other properties. The only other TS-like property that comes close to the MC is Affinia Dumont. Candlewood might be my 3rd choice but the area is not as ideal as that of the MC or Affinia Dumont. From either of the latter 2, you can get to Times Square in a jiffy - even on foot - and subway access is nearby to both. Inclement weather? Taxi will run you $5 - $7. The MC and Affinia Dumont are in much better neighborhoods, IMHO.

We stayed at Candlewood in Sept for 3 nights for less than $200 per night through an Expedia deal and found it quite satisfactory but it is a hotel room/suite (with kitchen). The kitchen area is bigger than at the MC (as is the 1 at Affinia Dumont) with a full size fridge, so if that's a need, then it may be worth it. The staff was obliging (always found that true of MC and Affinia too) and the rep at the front desk told us we would have gotten the same price offer on their website (Candlewood) as we were offerd on Expedia.com. 
The MC is the more luxurious and the we always use the complimentary business center and the owners lounge. The Red Eye Restaurant across the street (56th) is excellent, the diner/cafe in the Wellington Hotel across the street (7th Ave) is our favorite diner and the Cafe Europa, 2 blocks north is another favorite, though a bit more pricey.  

I  NY!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate all the candid comments.  Further proof that Tuggers are the best!  Thanks!

I think we'll go with the Manhattan Club.  The kitchen isn't all that important, beyond quick meals and snacks, and I'd prefer the better neighborhood.  Having never been to NYC, I'm still a little sketchy about walking around the streets at night.  But as a typical tourist trying to cram a lifetime of visiting into one trip, about all I expect to do at the t/s is sleep.

FWIW, the nicest thing for me is having choices in NYC.  I'm seeing these exchanges with a Waikiki studio Christmas 2010 week 52 that was recently deposited.  I've only seen MC come up a few times before, and never during a reasonable time of year.  I think this deposit has about maxed out the trading power of my week, based on the great number of decent exchanges I'm seeing.  I know better than to think RCI is giving me something above average, but I know for sure the trading power of this week is better than I've ever had from RCI before.  I'm pretty pleased.

Dave


----------

